# The new BMW K 1200 S



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

160 hp :yikes:




























No price yet, it will be presented to the public at the Intermoto show in September this year and will be released shortly later.

_All images are courtesy of Focus.de_


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

Hmmm.....my husband might need a new bike.  Did I say that out loud?? :yikes:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Melissa said:


> Did I say that out loud?? :yikes:


Yes !! :eeps:


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

Melissa said:


> Hmmm.....my husband might need a new bike.  Did I say that out loud?? :yikes:


New bike or snow mobile?


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

I don't ride motorcycles, but HOT DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wouldn't this be the one to make me start?!?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yikes:


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

Beautiful bike. Too bad I don't know how ride one!  On the other hand, that's probably a good thing!

Ed


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

The Ks I've tried are too tall for me. My feet don't touch the ground when I straddle one.

I'll have to get on a 650GS to see if I fit it one of these days, but if not, I'll have to look at Japanese bikes.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> The Ks I've tried are too tall for me. My feet don't touch the ground when I straddle one.
> 
> I'll have to get on a 650GS to see if I fit it one of these days, but if not, I'll have to look at Japanese bikes.


You might look into a lowering kit. Even some jap bikes are tippytoes only for us squirts, unless you get a really small, underpowered bike. At least that's what I found. You might look at the Suzuki SV650 or Ducati Monster 600 or 750.

Another trick is to take some of the foam out of the seat.


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

The Roadstergal said:


> The Ks I've tried are too tall for me. My feet don't touch the ground when I straddle one.
> 
> I'll have to get on a 650GS to see if I fit it one of these days, but if not, I'll have to look at Japanese bikes.


They can pretty easily be lowered. A lot of the 650GS bikes that I have seen for sale have been lowered already.

The Ks have almost the same hp as my 325!!


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

After the last bike price hairball I coughed up, I don't even want to know how much it costs.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

I miss my K75S!

I stopped riding when we started having kids, and I'd ride off on a Saturday morning with my wife looking like it was going to be the last time she ever saw me.

Alex


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

AJAX said:


> After the last bike price hairball I coughed up, I don't even want to know how much it costs.


I'm guessing $19k easy.

Gotta be wealthy...


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> The Ks I've tried are too tall for me. My feet don't touch the ground when I straddle one.
> 
> I'll have to get on a 650GS to see if I fit it one of these days, but if not, I'll have to look at Japanese bikes.


just take a tall, scruffy-looking kickstand along with you :eeps:


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

Melissa said:


> ...You might look at the Suzuki SV650 ...


IMHO best motorcycle $ for $. I'm looking at one for the wife and I just got quoted $5099 for a brand new 2003. That's el cheapo for how well that motorcycle rides.

As for the K1200S :jawdrop: But I prefer nekids


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Melissa said:


> You might look into a lowering kit. Even some jap bikes are tippytoes only for us squirts, unless you get a really small, underpowered bike. At least that's what I found. You might look at the Suzuki SV650 or Ducati Monster 600 or 750.
> 
> Another trick is to take some of the foam out of the seat.


I dunno... I feel like I'm so far off of the ground on my friend's K100, I'm not sure any reasonable lowering kit would do it. But I'm open to try.


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

I'll have to ride one when they do finally show up. It looks sort of like a spidery version of the RS. But, I still love my RS so I don't think I will be trading anytime soon.


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

What a bad @ss bike! :yumyum:


----------



## Dan4tuc58 (Feb 25, 2003)

OH MY.... wow that bike is siicc (awesome)!!! i'll take 10! :thumbup:


----------



## Bruce128iC (Feb 16, 2003)

Motown328 said:


> I don't ride motorcycles, but HOT DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wouldn't this be the one to make me start?!?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yikes:


No, this would not be the correct motorcycle to START riding on. You would kill yourself very quickly. A machine with this much power is intended for the experienced rider or a fool.


----------

